# guppy behaving strangely



## aquaninja

Today when I woke up one of my tequila sunrise delta guppies was swimming around frantically. Then he would stop and go vertical in the water. He actually floated belly up around and I thought he was dead but then he started swimming again. What can I do and what is this? HELP!!!


----------



## BBradbury

aquaninja said:


> Today when I woke up one of my tequila sunrise delta guppies was swimming around frantically. Then he would stop and go vertical in the water. He actually floated belly up around and I thought he was dead but then he started swimming again. What can I do and what is this? HELP!!!


Good morning aqua...

The best remedy is to begin an aggressive water change schedule, by changing 50 percent of the water in your tank every other day for a week to 10 days. Also, I would recommend raising the temperature in the tank to 80 degrees for the same period. 

If your fish have been infected with a virus, the combination of the clean water and a little warmth will help.

After a week to 10 days, you can return the temperature to 76 degrees and do the large water change just once a week. But, the large, weekly water change should be followed for as long as you have the tank up and running.

One other thing, I keep large tanks of Fancy Guppies and have always added a teaspoon of standard aquarium salt (not table salt) to every five gallons of my water change water and have never had a disease in any of my tanks. You may want to consider following this step too for the life of the tank.

B


----------



## aquaninja

Thanks. But unfortunately my little guppy died. if only I could have read this sooner.


----------



## BBradbury

aquaninja said:


> Thanks. But unfortunately my little guppy died. if only I could have read this sooner.


Hello again aqua...

Sorry, but nothing lives forever. It's not too late to start changing half the tank water every week and dosing a little aquarium salt as I mentioned.

The aquarium salt will keep your fish in good health will kill most fish pathogens too.

B


----------



## jrman83

This sounds like it may have been swim bladder problem. Green paes will sometimes work for this. It actually is a recommended staple to the diet of livebearer fish. It's pretty fun to feed them peas and watch how crazy they go over it. You'll want to do it more often just seeing that. Check out youtube for videos about how to prepare it.


----------

